# Kohler fill valve



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Anybody know if these are universal or specific?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Anybody know if these are universal or specific?


 Is that a low boy one piece toilet ?
If so you'll need a Kohler fill valve.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I think i saw a tadpole in the pic....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Specific, they vary in height for the different models.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Coast 1B1-X

http://www.coastproductsonline.com/-FILL-VALVE-1B1X-PLASTIC-TANK-KIT--KOHLER-BOXED_p_10.html


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Coast 1B1-X
> 
> http://www.coastproductsonline.com/-FILL-VALVE-1B1X-PLASTIC-TANK-KIT--KOHLER-BOXED_p_10.html


wow 45 bucks for a fill valve


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> wow 45 bucks for a fill valve


I am sure your supplyer can get them much cheaper than that. I cant remember what I was paying for them but, it was not that much.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

And no a fliudmaster wont work! My sons landlord thought he knew more than i and put one in his toilet. LOL!!!!!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Kohler Ibix.

Or you'll be sorry.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> wow 45 bucks for a fill valve


 That's cheap! Ever try to get one for Case/Brigg one piece ballcock??? They were like 180 bucks back in the 80's


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. The construction guy has a stupid question ..... Why can't you use a generic like fluidmaster??


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. The construction guy has a stupid question ..... Why can't you use a generic like fluidmaster??


I am service guy, I have the same question. Maybe cuz of the long tube sticking out from the side.

Or a heigths issue.....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. The construction guy has a stupid question ..... Why can't you use a generic like fluidmaster??


The refill tube is much larger, and the valve is shorter. They are designed for one piece commodes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well east il put you on speed dial when I go into service!! Thanks for the info


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> The refill tube is much larger, and the valve is shorter. They are designed for one piece commodes.


Don't forget they have the adjustment for how much water goes into the bowl, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> That's cheap! Ever try to get one for Case/Brigg one piece ballcock??? They were like 180 bucks back in the 80's



The last time I checked it was close to $300.00. I had a customer who has six of them in his house, when I told him the price, he said he'd "only have 5 bathrooms". I offered to just replace the entire toilet, his wife said "what, then that toilet wouldn't match the rest of the toilets, that just won't do..." Funny how the "affluent" think.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

....


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

Yup. A Coast 1B1X

One thing to add.

I've installed a couple dozen 1B1X's and have had one problem twice. The 3/8" or so barbed white plastic fitting for the bowl fill tube has broken off. Once I evidently applied too much lateral stress when putting the tube on, and the other was broken off in the package when my truck looked like a candidate for the trashed truck thread. 
Just use caution when pushing the tube on.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> That's cheap! Ever try to get one for Case/Brigg one piece ballcock??? They were like 180 bucks back in the 80's


They are a little bit more now... :laughing:

I like the ones for the Kohler Champlain Toilets myself...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. The construction guy has a stupid question ..... Why can't you use a generic like fluidmaster??


No stupidity in asking that...
Some of us service guys would have a few stupid questions about the work you do...:laughing:

EastTex and Titan have you covered...
The height with the differential and the bowl refill rate make you use the special fill valve...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> They are a little bit more now... :laughing:
> 
> I like the ones for the Kohler Champlain Toilets myself...


 






Is that the Kohler 1-pc. where the copper line is outside the tank? I had to pull a W/C off the floor one time to replace the fill valve and I think it was a Kohler Champlain, can't remember. It was definitely a Kohler and it had the copper line between the wall and the back of the tank.....what a goofy design.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that the Kohler 1-pc. where the copper line is outside the tank? I had to pull a W/C off the floor one time to replace the fill valve and I think it was a Kohler Champlain, can't remember. It was definitely a Kohler and it had the copper line between the wall and the back of the tank.....what a goofy design.


 Had two of them at a private muesum.. toilet outlet was in back and the supply coming in top/rear of tank... I was able to rerofit a FM ballcock to make it work... after dozen of naysayhers said its can't be done..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Anybody know if these are universal or specific?


Anybody know if these are universal or specific?
Attached Thumbnails







They sell a re-build kit if your customer wants to spend some cash to re-build the W/C. How in love are they with that 1-piece? There's a chance that the flush valve gasket is old and water-logged. If it is, then even with a new fill valve and flapper, the W/C will still 'run' resulting in a call-back.
PS: Kohler doesn't give you the clear vinyl tubing with the kit. I keep new tubing on my vehicle.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have actually been using regular fluidmasters in those for years and never ever 1 call back. I just cut a few inches off the kohler refill tube and then clip the fm refill to it in a way that works just fine. Those toilets are pos imo. 

Ever see the one where the fillvalve and flushvalve are all 1 piece of copper/brass?? Terrible design. Those buggers are over 300 bucks.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You can do a rebuild like someone suggests. that would be the best route. If the ballcock won't shutoff and you want cheap you can just fix the ballcock for like 6 bucks. you can repair it. You realy should at least replace the flapper too. and it takes a kohler flapper too. not just any flapper.










http://www.coastproductsonline.com/TOP-ASSEMBLY-AND-REPAIR-KIT-FOR-1B1X-KOHLER_p_55.html


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have actually been using regular fluidmasters in those for years and never ever 1 call back. I just cut a few inches off the kohler refill tube and then clip the fm refill to it in a way that works just fine. Those toilets are pos imo.
> 
> Ever see the one where the fillvalve and flushvalve are all 1 piece of copper/brass?? Terrible design. Those buggers are over 300 bucks.


 i do the same , but i just slide the small tube into the kohler tube, about 4inchs. set the fluidmaster all the way down. however there is one model where you have almost no clearance for lid. that one you have work with a little more. as it may make, the lid not sit perfect.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

piper1 said:


> i do the same , but i just slide the small tube into the kohler tube, about 4inchs. set the fluidmaster all the way down. however there is one model where you have almost no clearance for lid. that one you have work with a little more. as it may make, the lid not sit perfect.



I know what you mean..its the newer version with the blue top and the float is on the side. I always put a fm in those too. you just have to pull the ring up on the fluidmaster and push it all the way down to make the lid sit all the way down..it works and its better than me having to order the other one and make 2 trips..:thumbsup:


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

They are a still PIA!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cincy plumber said:


> They are a still PIA!!!!


Yeap,yeap,yeap, wobering whoever designed it have them in their home????


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that the Kohler 1-pc. where the copper line is outside the tank? I had to pull a W/C off the floor one time to replace the fill valve and I think it was a Kohler Champlain, can't remember. It was definitely a Kohler and it had the copper line between the wall and the back of the tank.....what a goofy design.


The Champlain is one where the fill valve and flush valve are all one piece...












rjbphd said:


> Had two of them at a private muesum.. toilet outlet was in back and the supply coming in top/rear of tank... I was able to rerofit a FM ballcock to make it work... after dozen of naysayhers said its can't be done..


I'm not quite sure how anybody would get a Fluidmaster 400A to work...
I'd love to hear the story.... :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> It is one where the fill valve and flush valve are all one piece...
> 
> I'm not quite sure how anybody would get a Fluidmaster 400A to work...
> I'd love to hear the story.... :laughing:


 I have.. but it wasn't a Kohler.. still can't remmy the brand which I did it only 25-30 years ago..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I have.. but it wasn't a Kohler.. still can't remmy the brand which I did it only 25-30 years ago..


Oh okay it wasn't a Kohler Champlain... :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Oh okay it wasn't a Kohler Champlain... :thumbup:


 Yeah its wasn't... starts wit a 'T'???? Tamarack?? Unvinersal Rundle??? Damn.. not getting it but remembered how I reofited it..


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The Champlain is one where the fill valve and flush valve are all one piece...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it won't work on that one.:no: i was talking about all the low profile. one pieces inside olny. if i could make that work. i'd be king!!:thumbup: they are all pita.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I know what you mean..its the newer version with the blue top and the float is on the side. I always put a fm in those too. you just have to pull the ring up on the fluidmaster and push it all the way down to make the lid sit all the way down..it works and its better than me having to order the other one and make 2 trips..:thumbsup:


 so i give the customer, a couple choices you want original parts for x amount of dollors or do you want me to do it with my parts, for x amount. almost all say, your parts. or you can buy a good toilet. and i install for you. or i can supply a toilet and you can buy that. whatever you need, we can do. this gives them options. i find these toilets to be nothing problems. side note, as our customers get older down here, and use more toilet paper the one pieces don't do the job of clearing the bowl. also i they clog. more.


----------



## versaceflappers (Jul 13, 2015)

Qball415 said:


> Anybody know if these are universal or specific?


Korky makes kohler fill valves. get one of theirs or a kohler specific fill valve.


----------

